

Going "GREEN" with the world's most powerful engine - nuweborder

With all this talk about going green and renewable energy, is there a
way for us to develop a way to harness the power of the worlds most
powerful engine, the search engine, via the form of search hits or ad
clicks (cpm, cpc, cpa, ppc), to create energy, or at least renewable
energy credits through strategic partnerships with power companies,
the companies placing the ads and getting the search hits, and a
search engine.  Or could the concept be presented as a game and/or
mobile app?  Think of what Lil Green Patch (http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=7629233915) has been able to accomplish
for saving the rain forest via their facebook game application.  Im working on some creative ideas.  If you'd like to partner up, contact me at lorenzo.dickerson@gmal.com.  Programmers, Electrical Engineers, those working with firms that handle online ads, and whomever else has any constructive criticism, welcome.  What do you think.  Please give your opinions and ideas.
======
jacquesm
With all this talk about going green and renewable energy, is there a way for
us to develop a way to harness the power of the worlds most powerful engine,
the search engine, via the form of search hits or ad clicks (cpm, cpc, cpa,
ppc), to create energy, or at least renewable energy credits through strategic
partnerships with power companies, the companies placing the ads and getting
the search hits, and a search engine.

Or could the concept be presented as a game and/or mobile app?

Think of what Lil Green Patch
(<http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=7629233915>) has been able
to accomplish for saving the rain forest via their facebook game application.

Im working on some creative ideas.

If you'd like to partner up, contact me at lorenzo.dickerson@gmal.com.

Programmers, Electrical Engineers, those working with firms that handle online
ads, and whomever else has any constructive criticism, welcome.

What do you think? Please give your opinions and ideas.

